# When a bargain really is a bargain



## Stranger (28/12/20)

Come on, we have all done it and been there. Lookadat, that'l be good. Use it once and then it gets put somewhere safe only to emerge years later when you are looking for that spare seal for the air fryer.

This one however, truly is a bargain. A certain well known and well loved local vape brand ran a special.
The MVV II mod. Not the latest and greatest but as far as bargains go it has to be one of the best of 2020. The price was less than half of what they are advertised for and it delivers.

A potentiometer based dual 18650 mod, very simple box design with garish graphics. It is the performance that stands out. I put a monster 3 core clapton in my Blotto and had it running quite nicely on CCW mode on the Puma.

It took all of about ten seconds for me to dial it in on the MVV II. Instant firing and a steady draw. This hits better than my mechs and has the advantage of all the protection.

For the price point this is an absolute stand out. I have noticed that one or two guys already have this set up, so pull in and give us your thoughts.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Grand Guru (28/12/20)

Stranger said:


> Come on, we have all done it and been there. Lookadat, that'l be good. Use it once and then it gets put somewhere safe only to emerge years later when you are looking for that spare seal for the air fryer.
> 
> This one however, truly is a bargain. A certain well known and well loved local vape brand ran a special.
> The MVV II mod. Not the latest and greatest but as far as bargains go it has to be one of the best of 2020. The price was less than half of what they are advertised for and it delivers.
> ...


I saw the special and it was very tempting but man the design (skulls and stuff) isn’t for me
PS: it’s a matter of taste...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (28/12/20)

I am a function over form guy so don't much care if it works so well that the look can be over looked. Solid mod with some nice built in protections for the guys that want a mech but are wary. Instant power transfer.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/12/20)

Stranger said:


> I am a function over form guy so don't much care if it works so well that the look can be over looked. Solid mod with some nice built in protections for the guys that want a mech but are wary. Instant power transfer.



Whilst I love the features and functionality ... I'm the guy who looks at the mantelpiece whilst poking the fire, so I'm with @Grand Guru on this one

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/12/20)

Stranger said:


> Come on, we have all done it and been there. Lookadat, that'l be good. Use it once and then it gets put somewhere safe only to emerge years later when you are looking for that spare seal for the air fryer.
> 
> This one however, truly is a bargain. A certain well known and well loved local vape brand ran a special.
> The MVV II mod. Not the latest and greatest but as far as bargains go it has to be one of the best of 2020. The price was less than half of what they are advertised for and it delivers.
> ...




Got myself one too.... same place, same deal, same design (I do love skulls, so didnt mind the look at all).... and in between the DNA's and MTL's it has one RDA on top (Loop 1.5) that will remain there and it does what it needs to and does it good and it gets used daily. Not my best looking, not my favorite, but it just works for some or other unknown reason. Even my brother (who only uses his topside dual) loved it while visiting for a few days. I will use it until it dies on me.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DavyH (28/12/20)

Stranger said:


> Come on, we have all done it and been there. Lookadat, that'l be good. Use it once and then it gets put somewhere safe only to emerge years later when you are looking for that spare seal for the air fryer.
> 
> This one however, truly is a bargain. A certain well known and well loved local vape brand ran a special.
> The MVV II mod. Not the latest and greatest but as far as bargains go it has to be one of the best of 2020. The price was less than half of what they are advertised for and it delivers.
> ...


I have one. It's a brute!

I think I know the deal you're on about and it was about half of what I paid. Good value even at the original price.

@Grand Guru, Nothing a quick paint job wouldn't cover. The panels are metal with what feels like a plastic overlay, I'm pretty sure it could be stripped down.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## LeislB (28/12/20)

I was so tempted when I saw that special and rather bummed that I didn't take advantage of it. As a lady who vapes most of my devices aren't very feminine and I thought skulls may be a bit too much. Damn, I'm an idiot, I should have gotten one!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (28/12/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Got myself one too.... same place, same deal, same design (I do love skulls, so didnt mind the look at all).... and in between the DNA's and MTL's it has one RDA on top (Loop 1.5) that will remain there and it does what it needs to and does it good and it gets used daily. Not my best looking, not my favorite, but it just works for some or other unknown reason. Even my brother (who only uses his topside dual) loved it while visiting for a few days. I will use it until it dies on me.


I got this one in my car. You can have it

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (28/12/20)

LeislB said:


> I was so tempted when I saw that special and rather bummed that I didn't take advantage of it. As a lady who vapes most of my devices aren't very feminine and I thought skulls may be a bit too much. Damn, I'm an idiot, I should have gotten one!



Check the branches. The online store might be out but a branch might have. I got mine at my local branch.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (28/12/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Got myself one too.... same place, same deal, same design (I do love skulls, so didnt mind the look at all)/QUOTE]
> 
> Ha HA, it can't get more matchy matchy than with the Blotto

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/12/20)

Close...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/12/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I got this one in my car. You can have it
> View attachment 217796



If ever I take anything off your hands, you can add this one in the box

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/12/20)

Got the Skull and the Samurai/dragon mask MVV II and they are always teamed with a Blotto , even with the original price it was a winner and one of my favourite
semi mechs . If you drop it , only damage is door flies and the batteries pops out .
The Hannya mask [white] is cool as well





Or the yet unseen Marvel edition...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------

